# All dialects: to shout



## Hemza

Hello,

How in other dialects, is said "to shout"? In Morocco, I  know two words: غوّث (often pronounced غوّت) but I have no idea of its original meaning, and the other one is برح.

Thank you.


----------



## tounsi51

TA

يصيح (to yell)
يعيط (to shout)
يزعق


----------



## djara

Hemza said:


> In Morocco, I know two words: غوّث (often pronounced غوّت) but I have no idea of its original meaning, and the other one is برح.


In Tunisian, these two verbs have different meanings:
غوّث على roughly means to cast a spell for something not to succeed.
برّح make a public announcement, usually in the market, to inform people about important events. It is the profession of the برّاح


----------



## Hemza

Thank you both. I didn't know those two words were used somewhere else but that should have been expected.
يعيط means to shout too but not the most used with this meaning (overwise it means "to call")
What about others?


----------



## I.K.S.

غوّث is pure fus7a *غوث الرجل، واستغاث: صَاح: وَا غوثــاه*
I can add زكى "zgaa" to the list, but it's usually rural.



djara said:


> برّح make a public announcement, usually in the market, to inform people about important events. It is the profession of the برّاح


I was going to reiterate this,The profession is still existing in some remote villages in the country, throughout the traditional weekly markets.


----------



## djara

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> I can add زكى "zgaa"


Only used for babies in TA.
This reminds me of a rare verb يزَرْيِك


----------



## tounsi51

djara said:


> In Tunisian, these two verbs have different meanings:
> غوّث على roughly means to cast a spell for something not to succeed.



Do we pronounce it with ت or ث?


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> غوّث is pure fus7a *غوث الرجل، واستغاث: صَاح: وَا غوثــاه*
> I can add زكى "zgaa" to the list, but it's usually rural.
> I was going to reiterate this,The profession is still existing in some remote villages in the country, throughout the traditional weekly markets.



I ignored all of this, thanks for those useful informations


----------



## djara

tounsi51 said:


> Do we pronounce it with ت or ث?


Around me it's pronounced ث with three dots


----------



## I.K.S.

djara said:


> Only used for babies in TA.


Interesting!, it's mostly used for babies and kids in here too.


Hemza said:


> I ignored all of this, thanks for those useful informations


You are most than welcome Hemza.


----------



## normordm

I'd say يِصَرَّخ is used in Egypt while in Sudan we say يِصَرِّخ/يِسَرِّخ which all come from the MSA word يَصْرُخ (root: صَرَخَ).


----------



## cherine

normordm said:


> I'd say يِصَرَّخ is used in Egypt


True, but the ص is pronounced like a س. And there's another form, also commonly used: yosrokh/yesrokh يصْرُخ
There's another word يِزَعَّق.


----------



## Hemza

Thank you both for your replies .



tounsi51 said:


> TA يزعق





cherine said:


> There's another word يِزَعَّق.



This is the one my Egyptian friend uses.


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian: 

صَيَّح
صاح
سَرَخ
سَرَّخ

Also, less commonly:

زَعَق
صَوَّت


----------



## Sun-Shine

يصْرُخ in Syria
يصيح 
In Egypt they say:
يِزَعَّق
يصْرُخ
يشخط (shout at someone)


----------



## Hemza

I've just remembered another one in Morocco: صرصر . Is this one used somewhere else?


----------



## Hemza

Any other input? I looked for صرصر and according to المعاني it means
*صَرْصَرَ* : صاح بصوت شديد متقطع

Is this used somewhere else than Morocco?


----------

